# My news :) :) :)



## chrisfraser05 (6 Feb 2011)

May be a little early to announce this buuuuttttttttttt...........


I'm gonna be a daddy again


----------



## Angus (6 Feb 2011)

congrats mate. wicked news. hope everything goes well.

Regards. Gus.


----------



## Nelson (6 Feb 2011)

more sleepless nights   .

congrats mate   .


----------



## LondonDragon (6 Feb 2011)

Congrats, all the best for the expanding family


----------



## mlgt (6 Feb 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## chrisfraser05 (7 Feb 2011)

cheers guys 

I'm chuffed to bits!!!


----------



## Celestial (7 Feb 2011)

Congratulations mate!


----------



## chrisfraser05 (23 Sep 2020)

Just starting coming back on here this week preping a dive back into the planted world and found this thread.

Can you believe this little sod is 8 now!!!


----------



## LondonDragon (23 Sep 2020)

chrisfraser05 said:


> Can you believe this little sod is 8 now!!!


Almost old enough to perform those water changes!


----------



## chrisfraser05 (23 Sep 2020)

LondonDragon said:


> Almost old enough to perform those water changes!



He's helping me design the auto water change unit.

Different world with these kids!


----------



## LondonDragon (23 Sep 2020)

chrisfraser05 said:


> He's helping me design the auto water change unit.
> 
> Different world with these kids!


He will be teaching you by the time he is 10!


----------



## chrisfraser05 (23 Sep 2020)

Absolutely. He's been teaching me coding already, and I'm an automation engineer these days lol


----------

